# 30901 question



## ljarvis7

When you bill 30901 to control nasal hemorrhage in the ER, do you only use it when packing or cautery were done?  Do you ever use it for the nasal clip applied?  And if so do you know of any place this is documented.  Thanks

Lee Marree Jarvis, CPC
lejarvis@hotmail.com


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

The Coders Desk Reference...........

To control a less serious nosebleed in 30901, the physician applies electrical or chemical coagulation or packing materials to the anterior sections of the nose.  Only limited electrical or chemical coagulation is used.


----------



## 91yaminik@gmail.com

*Epistaxis*

If a nasal pack with silver nitrate then which cpt would apply?
For rhino rocket which cpt would apply?


----------



## Shaik.Arafath

silver nitrate - 30901

Rhino Rocket - 30903


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

*nasal hemorrhage*



ljarvis7 said:


> When you bill 30901 to control nasal hemorrhage in the ER, do you only use it when packing or cautery were done?  Do you ever use it for the nasal clip applied?  And if so do you know of any place this is documented.  Thanks
> 
> Lee Marree Jarvis, CPC
> lejarvis@hotmail.com



The nasal clip is part of the E/M per CPT Assistant April 2012

Question:is the appropriate CPT code to report the control of epistaxis by way of a nasal clamp (clip)?
Answer: Placement of a nasal clamp (clip) is included in the appropriate level Evaluation and Management (E/M) code.


----------

